# Stained Fences



## Wrenched (Jan 13, 2016)

When using stained fences in landscaping, how often do you tell you clients the fences need to be re-stained? My rule of thumb is ever 5 years depending on the location. Is that too often or not often enough?


----------



## AccurateCut (Mar 20, 2015)

Number of factors such as weather, sprinklers, stain used, Ive seen some that go 2 years and need some attention others may go longer.


----------



## Wrenched (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks man. I was thinking the same thing. I know that a coastal fence requires attention much sooner because of the sun and heat.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

We say 2 years. With some darker colors, you can get another 6 months to a year.


----------



## BenTaylor (Jan 20, 2016)

AccurateCut said:


> Number of factors such as weather, sprinklers, stain used, Ive seen some that go 2 years and need some attention others may go longer.


Sprinklers make a huge difference. Without regular rainfall and outside the range of sprinklers you can get away with 5 years. With regular exposure to water you really have to stay on top of that stuff though, or you'll end up replacing the whole fence.

I live in Idaho where it's dry and sunny most of the time, and if half a fence is in sprinkler range, you can just see that portion rot away underneath the otherwise pristine wood. It makes a huge difference.


----------



## francodamico1 (Aug 2, 2016)

Wrenched said:


> When using stained fences in landscaping, how often do you tell you clients the fences need to be re-stained? My rule of thumb is ever 5 years depending on the location. Is that too often or not often enough?


2 Years is a safe bet


----------



## Chatham PM (Jan 11, 2014)

What ever the stain manufacturer says than I just advise them of the factors that will reduce the life of the stain.


----------



## ASidhu (Dec 5, 2016)

It depends on the type of stain you are using. Read the instructions and manufacturers recommendations. Typically 5 years max but 2 years is better. Clear stains require more staining. I like oil based stains.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 2, 2016)

It's depends on whether its a transparent, semi-transparent, semi-solid or solid stain. The materials and design can also make a difference. 

Typically, I'd recommend 1-2 years for transparent oil based stains and about 4-5 for solid waterborne stains. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASidhu (Dec 5, 2016)

PNW Painter said:


> It's depends on whether its a transparent, semi-transparent, semi-solid or solid stain. The materials and design can also make a difference.
> 
> Typically, I'd recommend 1-2 years for transparent oil based stains and about 4-5 for solid waterborne stains.
> 
> ...


Pretty much what I wanted to say, but you said it better :thumbup:


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I use Woodrich stain because it's the only stain I could find that works on wet wood. If it's a fence it's pretty much guarantied to be wet where I am. It's also a tough stain, been using it a long time. I tell them three to five years on a fence.


----------

